# Tshirt printing companies



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

I am looking for a company that can print shirts and relabel.


----------



## Printsteady (Oct 3, 2012)

Would you need an actual tag or would you like to go tagless. Also do you have a shirt style already in mind
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## patpeazy (Feb 3, 2012)

Tag less would be great. I have the logos for the tag. Im thinking 6.1 50/50 shirts probably gildan. what shirts do you have? Where are you located?


----------



## Printsteady (Oct 3, 2012)

We are located in Rochester NY. We can print and relabel been doing custom and retail for a while now. We carry most major brands usually we like to use Anvil and Gildan also can get most any shirt needed. Email us at [email protected] and we can go over details of costs and what exactly you have in mind

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

We have a lot of branding options, as well. Some more expensive than others. Feel free to PM.


----------

